# Weakest Link



## barredar (Jan 1, 2015)

So as I consider upgrading my system, I'd like to identify the weakest link. Here's my current setup:
Mostly flac files (some hi-res) on a Mac laptop, using JRiver Media 20, Musical Fidelity V-90 DAC, Naim Nait 5i integrated, and Rega Jura speakers. No fancy interconnects or speaker wire. My listening room is about 15' x 10', with a 7' ceiling. The speakers are about 6 feet apart, about 15" from the back wall. The left speaker is about 2 feet from the side wall, the right is beside an open hallway, so symmetry is not the best. Floors are hardwood, with a large area rug placed near the front of the speakers.

Looking forward to your suggestions.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well without knowing what model of the speakers you have are its a bit tough but that Nait 5i may be a little underpowered as reviews I see about it the main comments are its underpowerd and only has analog inputs.


----------



## barredar (Jan 1, 2015)

Right. The Rega Juras are small floorstanders made in the mid 1990s. Rega followed up with the R line, then the RS line. The Juras have a 7" woofer and a 1" tweeter, and are rear ported.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you play music at decent volume levels ever? With the amp only pushing 50watts at best per ch you might benefit from something a little better. How far out from the wall are the speakers?


----------



## barredar (Jan 1, 2015)

Decent sound levels, yes. Super loud, no since I live in an apartment. The speakers are about a foot from the wall.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With them being rear ported you may want to try pulling out even farther.


----------



## barredar (Jan 1, 2015)

So will another foot or so away from the back wall make a difference?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It can, you will have to try and see.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you have any room treatments? Room treatments can make a bigger difference than buying new equipment, and would be my choice for an upgrade, if you haven't treated the room.


----------



## barredar (Jan 1, 2015)

No acoustical room treatments. Just furniture placed along side walls at the first reflection points.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

barredar said:


> No acoustical room treatments. Just furniture placed along side walls at the first reflection points.


I would treat the room rather than replace equipment unless you have a piece of equipment that has failed. Once you treat the room, and if you still want to upgrade, then i would upgrade. Your room treatments will still be good for your upgraded pieces of equipment, and will give all the details that would be hidden in an un treated room.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I would treat the room rather than replace equipment unless you have a piece of equipment that has failed. Once you treat the room, and if you still want to upgrade, then i would upgrade. Your room treatments will still be good for your upgraded pieces of equipment, and will give all the details that would be hidden in an un treated room.


Excellent advice, ellisr63. Performances live and breathe in those subtle details. It's not just the large macrodynamic leaps between loud and soft that make us catch our breath, but also the smaller microdynamic differences--the shadings--that can take our breath away.

Try to maintain symmetry at all cost... "build" a false acoustical wall around the free-space speaker. Even a folding room divider is better than nothing. Force both speakers to "see" the same listening space, and you'll be rewarded well for your efforts!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The weakest link in many systems is placement of the speakers. Unfortunately there is often little that we can do about it and still live with the system. I would explore all the possibilities and get the most out of placement FIRST, then consider room teatments.


----------



## barredar (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for all for your suggestions. I have rearranged the room a bit. I've placed the speakers further away from the back wall, bringing the right speaker past the open hallway. The right wall now creates a boundary symmetrical to the left wall. This rather easy fix has made a huge improvement in the depth of the soundstage and imaging.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

barredar said:


> Thanks for all for your suggestions. I have rearranged the room a bit. I've placed the speakers further away from the back wall, bringing the right speaker past the open hallway. The right wall now creates a boundary symmetrical to the left wall. This rather easy fix has made a huge improvement in the depth of the soundstage and imaging.


Just take your time, and enjoy the journey to awesome sound... If you do little adjustments to your setup, and then treat the room it will make the journey more enjoyable and last longer, than buying new equipment to get the sound you like. :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you have a single listening point that is always the same, small changes in angle and distance from walls can make a big difference. Ron's suggestion to take your time is a good one. In the extensive listening tests we have done in the reviews, one thing that probably is not emphasized enough is the time and effort that goes into optimizing the positioning of the speakers to get the best out of each one. And that is in one room that is symmetrical and acoustically treated. We literally spend hours on the positioning, probably as much as we spend listening after we get each one tweaked in the room.


----------

